# Isa got her BH!



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Yesterday, Isa got her BH under Ann Dole who was very helpful at giving pointers to me when we did the seminar today. She gave good ideas on how to do the voraus and different ways to teach the dumbell exercise and she even got Isa to bark at the helper! It was very fun!

Isa in the morning


















































































There were 7 dogs and all of us passed!


















She's one happy girl!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats Missy!!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Woot


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Hats off to everyone on a job well done.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Congratulations Isa! 
Great photos!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Woohoo Isa and Missy!!!! Congratulations! Didn't expect anything less from you two, you look like a pro out there!

In the group pic, with all seven dogs, what kind of dog is the far left one? This dog caught my eye, reminds me of Keeta.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

That's awesome Missy! She's one happy girl and I'll bet you are one proud mama!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!
Was this at the trial Willamette Valley Schutzhund Club held?
I so wanted to come watch but couldn't find on their website where it was being held


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Congratulations! Such a pretty girl.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yahooo!!!!!!! WTG you guys!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Oops, the judges last name is Dolan, my bad...

This was actually at the field I normally train at, the Allgemeiner Hundesport Klub in Battle Ground.

That dog is a Hovawart, I hope I spelt that right. Her name is Luna and she loves people.









Thank you everyone! Isa enjoyed all the attention she got.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Big congrats!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

The pics are very nice!!! I had to come home from work to see them!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats to you!!!!







Very nice pictures!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: mjbgsd
> That dog is a Hovawart, . . . . and she loves people.


Hey, that even _ sounds _ like Keeta! Too weird!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Thank you!

That is funny castlemaid


----------

